# Packers win the big one.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Pukes are world champs.Congrats for playing a good game.Rodgers looked very good.And the defense basically won the game by getting 3 costly Steeler's turnovers.

The scary part is that they are the youngest team in the NFL.My Vikes have a ways to go to catch up.But then a couple good drafts can get you a long ways.Football is the easiest sport to make a comeback or head downhill.

The season is over.A long way till next Sept.That's if there is a season next year.Millionares fighting with Billionares. uke:

So Pukes....enjoy it while it lasts.The trend is....no one stays at the top for very long.There have been 10 different NFC champioship teams in the past 10 years.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congrats to the Packers!

It was a pretty good game. Some costly turnovers by the Steelers which basically cost them the game. Not sure why they didn't run the ball more as they were having success with the run. Packers did a good job picking up the blitz and giving Rodgers plenty of time. Steelers need to draft some secondary players, that was clearly their weakness.

How about the national anthem? Man, she stunk! :eyeroll:

Hopefully the owners and players get their sheet together and work out a good CBA. oke:

Looking forward to the draft and hope to see football in 2011! GO VIKES! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't really care about the Pukes winning another one. I mean I dislike Green Bay more than any other team. However, the Saints did not earn their appearance last year, luck just fell in their lap and the Lombardi was handed to them. :******:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

KEN W the Saints did not earn their appearance last year said:


> Yep, luck alright. Luck, when your boy Favre threw that INT. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Recurvenator said:


> KEN W the Saints did not earn their appearance last year said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, luck alright. Luck, when your boy Favre threw that INT. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:
> ...


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

No, just the Vikings.

Oh, and Ken, I just state facts. It's not like I'm making it up about losing 4 Super Bowls (and not winning one). About the arrests. Farve being a diva.......not to mention his NUMEROUS and COSTLY turnovers. And then there is that pesky little stadium issue......hello LA.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Recurvenator said:


> No, just the Vikings.
> 
> Oh, and Ken, I just state facts. It's not like I'm making it up about losing 4 Super Bowls (and not winning one). About the arrests. Farve being a diva.......not to mention his NUMEROUS and COSTLY turnovers. And then there is that pesky little stadium issue......hello LA.


Just the Viking ???? Here's another intelligent post you started awhile back,,,,

They suck
The Twinkies, that is.

And what's up with that Morneau wus. He takes a knee in the head and can't play for four months??????????????? Like I said, a wus.by Recurvenator
Sun Oct 10, 2010 9:52 pm

Forum: Sports Forum
Topic: They suck
Replies: 3
Views: 219


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

This thread has been highjacked already so here is more highjacking.
Now that the off season is here, what do you queen fans think your queen team needs to get back to the playoffs??
With the williams twins getting so old, the d line is going to be a huge issue, not to mention your QB problems??
What do you think??

And for what it's worth, yes the Packers have some needs to fill as well!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

speckline said:


> This thread has been highjacked already so here is more highjacking.
> Now that the off season is here, what do you queen fans think your queen team needs to get back to the playoffs??
> With the williams twins getting so old, the d line is going to be a huge issue, not to mention your QB problems??
> What do you think??


Well for starters an OL or two, DL or two, safety and corner, resign Greenway and another backer to replace Leber, resign Rice, dump Berrian and get another WR that can actually run and catch, then obviously a QB who can read a defense, stay in the pocket or move a bit if required and deliver an accurate pass under duress, not to mention an offensive coordinator, line coach and QB coach, and add in a new stadium and we should be back on top in no time! :wink:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> speckline said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has been highjacked already so here is more highjacking.
> ...


I think you hit the nail on the head, the way the NFL is now days it doesn't ake too long to regroup and make the playoffs , the QB issue is probably the hardest to fill, that could take awhile,if your defense is good enough , you dont need a great QB, Trent Dilfer proved that,,,,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Biggest need....QB and new stadium.Not necessaryly in that order.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The queens are screwed for a few years. They tried to buy their way in to the big game with high priced free agents who are aging and fading and sucking them dry with their fat contracts. Maybe they will try to rebuild like the Packers through the draft? That takes time and some serious thinking, which the queens staff is short on. They will get a pretty good 1st round draft pick due to their dismal season, but they did give a 3rd round pick to the Patsies for Moss ( that in itself is hilarious). The F word really helped you out didn't he? He threw another INT to finish the 09 NFC Championship game just like he did in 07 for the Packers. The F word did help the Packers when they traded him to the Jets, as the Packers got a third round draft pick for him. They used that pick to move up iin the 3rd round and picked up a guy named Clay Matthews. I think the Packers are going to have to worry more about the Lions next year than the Queenies or Bares if there is a next year in the NFL.


----------

